# How often do you masterbate?



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Just wondering what the average is for the group members.

I have spirts where I do once a day then don't for weeks. Not sure how often my wife does, once in a while I think while she's in the shower.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

This is the kind of pointless poll question that is banned in this area. But I was thinking about negotiated scheduled sex over the weekend, and this crossed my mind.
My body's sexual recovery cycle is about 36 hours. I'm interested in sex about every day and a half, if nothing else brings up the topic. My wife's preferred sexual frequency is about once a week. So a compromised sexual schedule could be every 3 days. That's roughly twice her preferred frequency and half mine. At a quick glance that seems fair. But, look at the big picture. Over the course of a week she is "putting out" one time more than desired, but I am forgoing sex 2 times more than I desire.

Anyhow, to answer your question I masturbate about as often as I have partnered sex. Historical evidence would predict that the closer to my ideal that partnered sex actually occurs, the lower my masturbation frequency would drop. At some point, I wouldn't have any energy for it.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

I didn't realize this was a banned topic, I will delete it


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Every time I have 20 min alone


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Let's just say I am diligent about looking after my prostate lol.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Never.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah, never. Trying my best to not offend God especially since he gave me a pretty fantastic wife.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Is this a banned topic for real? Seems like it shows up time to time.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> Is this a banned topic for real? Seems like it shows up time to time.


Honestly I didn't know it was a banned topic. I tried to delete the thread but couldn't. 

I was wondering about this the other day and figured this would be a good place to ask. I sometimes feel I do it too often but I also understand it's a very person specific question and one person might say once is too many where another might say 10 times is too little.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

It may not really be a banned topic. Sounds like one person's opinion. We'll see 🙂👍


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Who cares? I get that random curiosity sometimes arises, but if you are spending this much time thinking about the masturbatory habits of others, I recommend finding more useful things to busy yourself with.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

DudeInProgress said:


> Who cares? I get that random curiosity sometimes arises, but if you are spending this much time thinking about the masturbatory habits of others, I recommend finding more useful things to busy yourself with.


Exactly…he is wasting precious time when he could be masturbating instead 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> This is the kind of pointless poll question that is banned in this area. -snip-


see: 
*Sex Section Rules, Please Read This First!*
-snip-
*NO* Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted. 
-snip-

It depends a lot on the moderators mood that day. Some time ago there was a member who polled every holiday to see who got a BJ to celebrate, and the moderators got pretty sick of it.
Really the point of this section is to solve sexual problems, not to explore. Speaking as a "never been a moderator here".


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

once every 5 years


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Anastasia6 said:


> once every 5 years


This would never work for me. I'm not saying I don't believe you. It just has some logistical problems for me. 
First, I wouldn't remember that long.
I could set a reminder, but in 5 years I would have a new phone, a new app, a new operating system. And at some point the appointment would be lost. 
I guess it's a good thing partnered sex hasn't dropped to once every 5 years for me.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Mr. Nail said:


> This would never work for me. I'm not saying I don't believe you. It just has some logistical problems for me.
> First, I wouldn't remember that long.
> I could set a reminder, but in 5 years I would have a new phone, a new app, a new operating system. And at some point the appointment would be lost.
> I guess it's a good thing partnered sex hasn't dropped to once every 5 years for me.


I only end up doing once every 5 years because I forget how unsatisfying it is and try it out.

Bottom line I just don't like masturbation. It's doesn't do much for me. I want my husband.


----------



## Krissy1981 (Mar 26, 2019)

I don’t love to masturbate but my sex drive is higher than my husband’s. Since cheating isn’t my thing I choose to pleasure myself. Sometimes twice a day.


----------



## Sonja (Sep 13, 2021)

on occasiion when my body insists (rare)


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I never masturbate, haven’t done it in years. I must be good at it though because the last time I did it I woke up the next morning and my **** was cooking breakfast. 😜😜😜


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> once every 5 years


You spelled hours incorrectly


----------



## 342853 (Mar 11, 2020)

NJHubby47 said:


> Just wondering what the average is for the group members.
> 
> I have spirts where I do once a day then don't for weeks. Not sure how often my wife does, once in a while I think while she's in the shower.


Every other day. Sex with wife is once a month if im lucky and then its the same routine. Gets a bit boring after a while if im honest. Not sure what to do about it tho as wife not very adventourous in the bedroom. Which kind sucks because i am.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Jamesjones10123 said:


> Every other day. Sex with wife is once a month if im lucky and then its the same routine. Gets a bit boring after a while if im honest. Not sure what to do about it tho as wife not very adventourous in the bedroom. Which kind sucks because i am.


Sounds a little like me. And yes, it does get boring over time


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Krissy1981 said:


> I don’t love to masturbate but my sex drive is higher than my husband’s. Since cheating isn’t my thing I choose to pleasure myself. Sometimes twice a day.


I've been there as well, which is why I asked the question. My sex drive is much higher than my wifes and I won't cheat.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> once every 5 years


Pshaw now.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

CountryMike said:


> Pshaw now.


Not sure why that is so unbelievable.
I don't find it pleasurable.
Sex is very mental for me. I don't mentally get off on myself doing things to myself.
I enjoy my partner doing things to me.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Not sure why that is so unbelievable.
> I don't find it pleasurable.
> Sex is very mental for me. I don't mentally get off on myself doing things to myself.
> I enjoy my partner doing things to me.


Every 5 years though, for a healthy sexual woman? That seems stretching it a bit.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

CountryMike said:


> Every 5 years though, for a healthy sexual woman? That seems stretching it a bit.


This is something I really think most men don't understand. I know plenty of women who don't masturbate.

Sex isn't a driver for some women. I enjoy sex. I have sex plenty but I don't enjoy masturbation.
I can't say I've never mastrubated but it's been a long time.

I also don't really view masturbation as something that should exist in MY marriage. I don't care about others. But I think in my marraige we save our sexual energy for each other.

(And no my husband doesn't masturbate). *and yes I"m sure*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well.....

I MB around 4 or 5 times a day on average but I'm away from Mrs. C while working right now.

When we are having regular sex, I only do it between 1-3 x daily.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Well.....
> 
> I MB around 4 or 5 times a day on average but I'm away from Mrs. C while working right now.
> 
> When we are having regular sex, I only do it between 1-3 x daily.


Yo bro you need to make sure you don’t take the skin off that thing 🤣. Mrs C is gonna be upset if ya tear it off !


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> This is something I really think most men don't understand. I know plenty of women who don't masturbate.
> 
> Sex isn't a driver for some women. I enjoy sex. I have sex plenty but I don't enjoy masturbation.
> I can't say I've never mastrubated but it's been a long time.
> ...


I know I made a joke about 5 years but honestly my wife is exactly like you in that respect so I understand where your uuummmm “cumming from.”


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Used to be every other day, now almost never. I hate masturbating, every time I do this I feel sad and disappointed that I wasted my sexual energy instead of real sexual intimacy with my wife. But I want sex at least daily so those days we by some reason do not have sex it is very very hard for me to hold off masturbation to release my sexual energy. Only hard exercise usually helps.

I asked my wife and she said she does masturbate sometimes, not sure how often. I am completely fine with this.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Glad to see someone throwing out another how much do you (insert topic) thread. Human traits are always interesting. 

At least once a day, morning and evening some days, plus a healthy sex life with Mrs. Ragnar. I've modified my diet to only healthy food again for the last three months and energy levels are back up to my typical.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Well.....
> 
> I MB around 4 or 5 times a day on average but I'm away from Mrs. C while working right now.
> 
> When we are having regular sex, I only do it between 1-3 x daily.


Well that explains your poor eyesight. I’ve been wondering about that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Well that explains your poor eyesight. I’ve been wondering about that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


J/K…you only go blind if you spooge directly in the eye. Aim away! Aim away! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Well that explains your poor eyesight. I’ve been wondering about that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And his hairy palms!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm a regular 1-2x a day masturbator as well, on top of sharing a tremendously varied and frequent sexual life with my wife as well.

That said I wish I had hairy palms, so I would have something to show for it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Well.....
> 
> I MB around 4 or 5 times a day on average but I'm away from Mrs. C while working right now.
> 
> When we are having regular sex, I only do it between 1-3 x daily.


Be careful, your hand may get pregnant.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Be careful, your hand may get pregnant.


Sound advice...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Sound advice...


If you use both hands could that be considered a threesome?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> J/K…you only go blind if you spooge directly in the eye. Aim away! Aim away!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Totally not true or all those porn star girls would have dark glasses and walking sticks


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Totally not true or all those porn star girls would have dark glasses and walking sticks
> View attachment 78662


Hey, I think I know her! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

How many times today?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DudeInProgress said:


> How many times today?


Hoew many? Let's put it this way, if he was a Star Wars character he would be HAND SOLO! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Hoew many? Let's put it this way, if he was a Star Wars character he would be HAND SOLO! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Better than being Jabba The $lut


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Elizabeth001 said:


> J/K…you only go blind if you spooge directly in the eye. Aim away! Aim away!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL, years ago in high school a friend of mine said that sperm in the eye burns like there's no tomorrow. We all looked at her wondering how many times she was in that situation


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Hoew many? Let's put it this way, if he was a Star Wars character he would be HAND SOLO! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


He should sit on his hand until it goes numb and then do it. It will feel like someone else😆😆


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> He should sit on his hand until it goes numb and then do it. It will feel like someone else😆😆


The "stranger"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just for data.....

I wear myself out so I don't have anything left on purpose.

I have a very high libido and an unusual amount of women blatantly make themselves available to me.

When work sometimes keeps me away from my love, I ensure I have nothing in the tank for willing wenches. No offense meant.

I've been hit on heavily for a month and I make sure I'm spent. I don't believe I would stray regardless but I reduce temptation as much as possible.
One of several instances.....
I had a cute shapely woman look me straight in the eye and tell me I was hot. She was probably 15 to 20 years younger than me. I looked at her left hand, at the rather large rock on her finger and said something stupid and bland before leaving and taking care of business myself.

It's part of my tool chest for remaining faithful.

So I do get a little worn out some days but that's a good trade for reducing any temptation for betraying my wife.😉

When I'm with my lady, I give her all she can handle.😁


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Once a week? Never really kept track. Less than when I was a teen


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

A couple of times a week and ONLY when my wife knows I am going to do it. I never do it without her knowledge.


----------



## mrcool46 (Sep 22, 2021)

NJHubby47 said:


> Just wondering what the average is for the group members.
> 
> I have spirts where I do once a day then don't for weeks. Not sure how often my wife does, once in a while I think while she's in the shower.


I masturbate at least once a week just for fun whether I have sex with someone or not. Can't beat it


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

mrcool46 said:


> Can't beat it


Evidently…you can! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> .


Omg. Couldn’t help it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Omg. Couldn’t help it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a pretty good setup, somebody had to say it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Omg. Couldn’t help it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You get me going and I have to check myself.😋


----------



## Wakes (Jul 9, 2021)

Krissy1981 said:


> I don’t love to masturbate but my sex drive is higher than my husband’s. Since cheating isn’t my thing I choose to pleasure myself. Sometimes twice a day.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

351147 said:


> Just wondering what the average is for the group members.
> 
> I have spirts where I do once a day then don't for weeks. Not sure how often my wife does, once in a while I think while she's in the shower.


Used to be more often? Now? Once or twice a week. Sex life still pretty good at home. Prob jerk more if (when) that changes.


----------



## Wakes (Jul 9, 2021)

my sex drive is higher than my wife’s so I play with myself about 3 times a week and I really enjoy it or I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

351147 said:


> I didn't realize this was a banned topic, I will delete it


I once created a thread on this topic with the exact same subject, but left out the word "often" in the subject line. It got deleted by moderators! I was honestly curious about how it was done and if there were certain ways that it could be done to build one's libido versus destroying it. Everyone claims that doing it reduces one's libido and subsequent appetite. Fortunately there are some well written books on this topic. "Sexy Mamas" which is recommended by Esther Perel gets into this topic and advocates that those with arousal difficulties could benefit from a healthy dose of self exploration to keep in touch with what things reliably turn them on and awaken their libido. In this scenario described in this book, more masturbation actually creates a stronger libido if done with a certain intent.

Now I totally understand why moderators deleted my thread here and the discussion is best left to professionals. Most folks here are struggling with mismatched libidos/frequencies and enjoy too much the opportunities to make jokes about this topic.


----------

